# New 2011 XTR first pics



## Ryderman (Jul 24, 2007)

https://www.lightbike-magazine.es/i...2&view=item&id=157:shimano-xtr-2011&Itemid=25

I like the Brake lever but the rear Dell ugh... :nono: Nothing Special.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hard to say for sure, but by just looking at these pictures, I think I like it.

The brake lever is kind of confusing to me, I'm not sure what I'm looking at. Needs a better picture.

On the 9 speed XTR cassettes, the cassette is 2 different colors, the top ti cogs are darker, than the lower lighter colored steel cogs. But this cassette looks to be all 'dark' colored cogs, so maybe a full ti cassette to rival the XX cassette weight?

Also, I wonder what's up with the silver parts on the derrailleur. Hopefully they will anodize (or whatever they do) those parts to match the rest of the derailleur.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like a single bolt hinged perch for the brake lever assembly.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

you mean XTR 2011?

The shifters will be lighter?.. but 10speed whatever..


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks a lot like an Avid brake to me...especially in the lever assembly and where the hose connects.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

*more..*


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

amillmtb said:


> Looks a lot like an Avid brake to me...especially in the lever assembly and where the hose connects.


well they HAVE been copying Sram the past few years


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

*more..*

oops


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

scooter916 said:


> well they HAVE been copying Sram the past few years


Yea, the matchmaker system looks pretty similar too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope that the relese is soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Kinda " Hope" look alike rear brake.


----------



## Ryderman (Jul 24, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> you mean XTR 2011?
> 
> The shifters will be lighter?.. but 10speed whatever..


Yep, thanks :S
I Presume it will be the Lightest from Shimano.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats like... WOW !


----------



## kross king (May 5, 2010)

look at the cassette...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

somewhat underwhelming... although those parts almost look proto... unless Shimano is going for that Hope style machined billet look...


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

scooter916 said:


> well they HAVE been copying Sram the past few years


Yeah, Sram did design a roadgroup from scratch. :eekster:


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with you - def proto's there. Everything looks like the edges have yet to be rounded off, especially the brake master cylinder.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

i'll go one step further, it looks like $#1t honestly...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm sold. Where do I pay?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Personally I'm excited to see weights and learn more of the technical information about the new XTR components.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I want to see the crank and then let the XTR vs XX debate begin.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*2011 XTR crankset in bike mag advert?*

my copy arrived late again - this XTR crankset in an ad on P3 looks suspiciously shiney to me

...compared to an XTR M970


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

If you look closely you can see it's a m970 crank, with an mrp ring. 
I talked to Adam Craig at the Mellow Johnny's national race a couple weeks ago, mainly I talked to him about his bike. He hinted that he should be getting his new XTR stuff in a few weeks, so did Kabush in the cycling dirt interview.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> If you look closely you can see it's a m970 crank, with an mrp ring.
> I talked to Adam Craig at the Mellow Johnny's national race a couple weeks ago, mainly I talked to him about his bike. He hinted that he should be getting his new XTR stuff in a few weeks, so did Kabush in the cycling dirt interview.


Maybe it's just me, but I think it's nuts that Shimano didn't have their sponsored WC racers riding it. SRAM did with XX; I highly doubt that the Shimano test riders (who aren't racing WCs on it) will put it through the kind of stress it would see in a top 10 finish at Offenburg or Houffalize.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Lame? Yes, they should have their best riders on their latest stuff. However, I don't think it's "nuts", especially if they're still in early testing. Those protos may not just look rough, they may not have performance dialled yet. So while the top Shimano riders should be on the latest and greatest, if running early protos might cost them that top-ten WC finish, then it's certainly not nuts to have them run the tried and true.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

This kind of thing is often marketing driven, they might have a big press rollout planned and they didn't want a soft introduction where it just appears (like in these pics). Or maybe they don't have the full component set in production for the 2x10 package, these might all be pre-production test shots that they are running. Or maybe they aren't reliable enough for a racer to use because the test riders are still breaking things. 

It's only 3 months till Interbike/Eurobike season, we'll be inundated in new stuff soon. 

After all, they're still 2011 products... :skep: it's only June 2010


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

From the Shimano Forum:


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

it doesnt look as bad as the photo that surfaced a while ago but still average. and still a triple for farks sake!!! who the hell needs 30 gears?????


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot of missing teeth on that big ring.

Best, John


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

John Kuhl said:


> A lot of missing teeth on that big ring.
> 
> Best, John


Enhances shifting,... lol


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Really nice if you need to replace the big ring....especially if you want something non-shimano.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

nathanbal said:


> it doesnt look as bad as the photo that surfaced a while ago but still average. and still a triple for farks sake!!! who the hell needs 30 gears?????


There is a double also.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bikerboyj17 said:


> From the Shimano Forum:


Well that is a lot better... the other XTR components look 'meh' :skep: ... but this looks at least a bit better... still not feeling it too much... glad I'm a SRAM man


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

looks like bad Photoshop masking more than logs and rocks, or odd shift aids


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

John Kuhl said:


> A lot of missing teeth on that big ring.
> 
> Best, John


this photo is cut from somewhere that's why there are missings. someone did not a best job


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> my copy arrived late again - this XTR crankset in an ad on P3 looks suspiciously shiney to me
> 
> ...compared to an XTR M970


Looks exactly like my 970 arms now that they have been "polished" by intermittent rubbing from my shoes for a couple of years.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

correct, those were "buffed" in the same way :thumbsup: 

my bad, will delete the silly distraction

not impressed at all with the new XTR images - hope the 2 ring crankset is better, performance is really what matters (okay weight too)

rushed to purchased a complete XTR M960 drivetrain + shifter/brakes + wheelset back in '04, also XTR M970 (sans wheelset) when the prices went down - SRAM just seem so far ahead right now


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet largest ring is hollow
Like the dura ace


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

MI_canuck said:


> i'll go one step further, it looks like $#1t honestly...


Duh, CNC parts are used to test form, fit, function. No point in spending craploads on forging dies until you get the design finalized.


----------



## retro83 (Sep 15, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> Well that is a lot better... the other XTR components look 'meh' :skep: ... but this looks at least a bit better... still not feeling it too much... glad I'm a SRAM man


is it just me who is seeing a swastika here?!


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

I see a naked hot chick


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to see more! (xtr pics)


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be saving my money if the new XTR crankset is going to look like that... doubt that's what it will look like though.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

From this angle, it looks more like a spin-off of the XTR M-970... I'm eager to learn about the weight...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

How much does it weight windowlicker? Where did you get the picture from?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought 2011 was going to be a 2 chainring crankset...


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> This kind of thing is often marketing driven, they might have a big press rollout planned and they didn't want a soft introduction where it just appears (like in these pics). Or maybe they don't have the full component set in production for the 2x10 package, these might all be pre-production test shots that they are running. Or maybe they aren't reliable enough for a racer to use because the test riders are still breaking things.
> 
> It's only 3 months till Interbike/Eurobike season, we'll be inundated in new stuff soon.
> 
> After all, they're still 2011 products... :skep: it's only June 2010


The 2x10s will be seen soon.

Geoff and Catharine should have them on their bikes at BCBR.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> How much does it weight windowlicker? Where did you get the picture from?


I don't know. Diamond Back posted that on their facebook page with no info about the cranks
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Diamondback-Bicycles/129255685588?ref=search


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting, rather than build in more heel clearance they just found a spot for the logo that will survive heel rub.  :skep:


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Interesting, rather than build in more heel clearance they just found a spot for the logo that will survive heel rub.  :skep:


Heel clearance seems it has been improved too. The extarnal surface of the crankarm gets very close to the end of the axle when they meet. There used to be quite a big offset there on the older cranks, looks much less now.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> I thought 2011 was going to be a 2 chainring crankset...


+1 When you look at what SRAM is seems as though Shimano is a little behind. SRAM seems to be completely redesigning groups from the ground up and Shimano is just kind of tweaking things here and there. I think that it would be nice to see something genuinely new.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Di2 blows away anything SRAM or anyone else has thought of. I know it's a road group but Shimano know what they're doing.
Have you tried the new SRAM pedals? Oh, that's right, they don't have any.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

limba said:


> Di2 blows away anything SRAM or anyone else has thought of. I know it's a road group but Shimano know what they're doing.
> Have you tried the new SRAM pedals? Oh, that's right, they don't have any.


I totally agree with regard to Di2 and Shimano's knowledge of the cycling drivetrain but I'm going to give credit where credit is due: SRAM has done some intriguing stuff recently. I ride Shimano on all my bikes but would like to see more from them. Hopefully they'll deliver when the new stuff is actually released. As for the pedals, I don't care that SRAM doesn't make any. I ride egg beaters anyway.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Bear in mind SRAM has bought many companies which now makes their stuff.

Shimano do make their stuff ground up.
For me Shimano XTR stands for quality.

I KNOW I will be satisfied with the quality and precision of a XTR component.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

XTR will likely be electronic by year end as well...


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Because of the vast number of clydes that whant XTR just because it's XTR, Shimano would be stupid not to make a triple for them (, and of course for all you endurance riders). Pretty sure there will be a double as well like the one we saw mentioned in the spreadsheet somewhere.


----------



## Madcow... (May 27, 2010)

nathanbal said:


> XTR will likely be electronic by year end as well...


I don't know where this rumor came from. Not to say Shimano aren't playing with an electronic mtb group, but it certainly won't be this year. The earliest it could possibly be out would be for 2012.

We've made a few of them in past, but will be building one this year that is so much further beyond what Di2 does to the road. We'll be posting regular updates as the concept bikes are put together on our blog. We've done two updates so far and they'll only get more interesting as interbike pulls closer. Here's the latest one: http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/prototypes/interbike-update-part-2.html

Historically Sram hasn't been a true R&D house, but rather buys up small companies and refines their designs. It's nothing against Sram, they do it well and they turn out some really great products. However Shimano is currently the one that sets the standards. At the rate Sram is growing though that could change in the future.

Sram has recently hired a development team of engineers to work on an electronic group. Work has only just started so it is likely still 2 years off. Most people assume they are developing a competitor to Di2 road group which is of course very likely, but given Srams history of mtb focus, I think it's possible they might go that direction with it. Right now if they do it for road, they are just once again copying Shimano, but if they can get an mtb version together in 2 years they could be the first ones to bring a production version to market.


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

Madcow... said:


> Here's the latest one: http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/prototypes/interbike-update-part-2.html.


Are that red PCBs wireless sender and receiver?


----------



## tantra (Apr 4, 2008)

That cassette looks like 9-speeds to me. Does anyone see 10-speeds?


----------



## Madcow... (May 27, 2010)

I'm not allowed to say anything about the coming xtr group but I did see this posted somewhere:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Madcow... said:


> I'm not allowed to say anything about the coming xtr group but I did see this posted somewhere:


Not qite WW, but is Saint going 10 speed?


----------



## unique snowflake (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Madcow...
> I'm not allowed to say anything about the coming xtr group but I did see this posted somewhere:


Looks like there will be 2 versions of xtr - a "for trail" XTR and a different "xcr" XTR


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

can you give more details?
Maybe it's the gear combinations.
But 30 gears is not enough for me... I need 44 gears I'll wait for that. Come on shimano give us 4x11!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

What's with the 42-32-24 triples??? If you're going to run a triple its because you want a 44 for those transport stages and a 22 for the really steep stuff. So to get a 24 to work in the really steep stuff you'll need a 36 rear and carry all that extra weight... madness.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

For me it doesn't make a sense. Crank volume in the new XTR is 18T( was 22),and in the cassette is 25 !!(was 21-23). So they made "smaller" chainrings and "bigger" cassette.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

bikemaniack said:


> For me it doesn't make a sense. Crank volume in the new XTR is 18T( was 22),and in the cassette is 25 !!(was 21-23). So they made "smaller" chainrings and "bigger" cassette.


That's not much different than what SRAM does with the XX:
You get 28/39 cranks which force you to use their 36t cassette....why? Why don't they offer the sizes that we actually need like 26/40 or 27/42...which allow you to use more common sized 32 or 34 cassettes?

And again i see cranks with custom-style chainrings. They try to hold the consumer on hand by making parts with custom design so you have to buy their stuff....i don't like that.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

nino said:


> That's not much different than what SRAM does with the XX:
> You get 28/39 cranks which force you to use their 36t cassette....why? Why don't they offer the sizes that we actually need like 26/40 or 27/42...which allow you to use more common sized 32 or 34 cassettes?


Well ... they do offer 28/42 which is pretty usable with a 34t cassette for all but very long steep hills.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

nino said:


> That's not much different than what SRAM does with the XX:
> You get 28/39 cranks which force you to use their 36t cassette....why? *Why don't they offer the sizes that we actually need like 26/40 or 27/42*...which allow you to use more common sized 32 or 34 cassettes?


offered XX options: 26/39 & 28/42. I'd say these are pretty close to what you want

Personally, still impressed from my shift to XX on both my Scale and Spark. Perfect for Racing.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

In XX group i undestand that,cuz they use a 2x10 system,Shimano still use "old system". Shimano "stole 2 teeths from inner chainring and put them to cassette. And the outher chainring,2 teeths less...why?? for make biker slower. Old XTR cranks model 950,have 46T <wow>

You know Nino,in Sram this 36t cassette is useful,beacouse the smallest chainring that you can put there is 27t,5t more than in shimano cranks (or even more). I think Shimano just want to copy XX cassette,thats why they made 11-36

Sorry for my pure Eng


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

retro83 said:


> is it just me who is seeing a swastika here?!


Ha ha I saw that too. Are we racist?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

In the case the posts above r not removed....no u r just idiots :madman:


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I just hope the new XTR brakes work better than my currentXTR's. I love my Avid Elixers or my Formulas... the XTR's are at the bottom of my list... even running a 180mm up front and 160's on the Avids and Formulas...

Interesting the new XTR levers/mast cyl resemble the Avids a bit...


----------



## tantra (Apr 4, 2008)

*Formula brakes*

Are you unhappy with your Formula brakes? I am about to order Formula R1's for my new Tallboy build.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

New from Himano, the TR crank!


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

it seems this thread is kind of pro SRAM so I want to vote for shimano....

The XX is really a great product which may be even ahead of shimano's XTR, however some things seem to be a hype for me.

If you take out the brakes in the weight calculation, is the XX really that advanced compared to the even current XTR? Personally I never had shimano disc breaks, it was obviously that there are better prodcuts out there. 
Take the crankset as an example. The XX cranks with an GXP bracket is (I heard) about 750 gramms with two rings? 30 gramms lighter than current XTR with 3 rings...
The cassette is really light, but at that price ....

The thing about a triple in front and a 11-36 in the rear is - according to shimano marketing - that someone has a big bandwith with the 32 teeths in front and that you only need to shift in the extreme situations and this shift should be even smoother than today because of the reduced gaps. I do not want to judge wether this is a big step compared to the current combination, however it seems to be reasonable.

Not all bikers are racers you know. Some cross the alps and they may really want a big bandwith only achievable with a triple in front. Some bikers are racers and may be very happy with a double. It's personal choice. Shimano will (most probably, at least the parts list tells this) serve all of us. 

Last but not least, and I must say that frome time to time I think about changing to X.O, I want to say something about built quality. I am somebody who really enjoys great built quality. I checked out SRAM lower parts X.7 or so some years ago and man that was poor. Maybe they improved this over the years, but for me it seems that Shimano in respect of the built quality especially in the cheaper ranges has a better price value ratio.
Again, X.O was the first component series which I would have bought when I touched the parts.

And in the end ... we can all be happy because everybody is free of choice what to screw an the bike. And the competition between SRAM and shimano won't bring us poorer products.

Last words: I really like the SRAM / Rock Shox forks!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

mansy said:


> And the competition between SRAM and shimano won't bring us poorer products.


That's a good point if i understood you correctly; this competitiveness between the two companies drives them to produce excellent quality products.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



Madcow... said:


> I'm not allowed to say anything about the coming xtr group but I did see this posted somewhere:


an XTR 11-36t cassette? 29er riders are cheering.

As far as double and triple goes, I could not live without my triple. I climb way too many steeps to ride without a 22t or 20t. If I HTFU, I could do a 24t. XTR shouldn't just for 3% BMI racerboys in the midwest. I like that it looks like we can choose double or triple.

What is this 'Quick Link' thingy? Is it some sort of SRAM Powerlink like masterlink? I've been rocking SRAM Powerlinks on my XTR chains for years. I hate those press pins.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

tantra said:


> Are you unhappy with your Formula brakes? I am about to order Formula R1's for my new Tallboy build.


They are GREAT... I don't like the XTR's!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

i saw on shimanos website that 15QR xtr wheels are coming too.
I hope they don't drop dual control....


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

2011 XTR BR-M985 xc brakes

from here: http://cerrol.wordpress.com/2010/06/23/xtr980-i-bilder/

.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

That is a pretty aggressive design on that brake lever, I would love to know how much weight they shaved. Is there something against putting it on a scale?


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

why Shimano, now I have to upgrade


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

don´t believe those are the "real" xtr brakes. Look a bit ghetto/homemade to me?


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Believe it, or at least from the spec. sheet. Seems there is a trail verion and a race version with the main diff. being race doesn't have the pad adjustment stuff or at least that is the early impression.


----------



## jaknudsen (Jan 21, 2006)

Shimano have released a lot of M980 series tech docs, don't know how long they've been out: http://techdocs.shimano.com


----------



## lowestgear (Dec 27, 2009)

jaknudsen said:


> Shimano have released a lot of M980 series tech docs, don't know how long they've been out: http://techdocs.shimano.com


And on this one we have the double crankset:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/SI_5M80A/SI-5M80A-001-00-ENG_v1_m56577569830709560.PDF

Wherein it is learned there is a 26/38 MC980 and the MC985 comes in 28/40, 30/42, 30/44. Interestingly, only the 985 models offer 172.5 length cranksets as an option. And the 26/38 has a different BCD than the others.

I wish they had added a 24/36.


----------



## lowestgear (Dec 27, 2009)

New pedals, two different flavors.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/EV/actionsports/PD/EV-PD-M980-3069_v1_m56577569830713902.pdf

and

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/EV/actionsports/PD/EV-PD-M985-3070_v1_m56577569830713903.pdf

For comparison, the current 970:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/EV/actionsports/PD/EV-PD-M970-2620_v1_m56577569830608620.pdf


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

CHSAD said:


> Believe it, or at least from the spec. sheet. Seems there is a trail verion and a race version with the main diff. being race doesn't have the pad adjustment stuff or at least that is the early impression.


SRAM does similar with the XX to save the last gramms. Maybe we just put too much into the names


----------



## Wildeyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like a road triple.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Am I reading this

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-5M40A-001-00-ENG_v1_m56577569830710780.PDF

correctly that the new XTR cranks got the same left crank attachment now that SLX and XT?

That's good. Attachment was one of the few things I did not like in the current XTR crank.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

lucifer said:


> I hope they don't drop dual control....


+1. Love my dual control XT levers. Not a weight weenie item, but its ergonomics for AM riding is excellent.


----------



## Mmm Bubble (Oct 10, 2009)

It's all on their website folks.

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...mountain/new_xtr/component_systems/trail.html


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Mmm Bubble said:


> It's all on their website folks.
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...mountain/new_xtr/component_systems/trail.html


Not all. I can't find any weights.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says, but the
new XTR looks bad ass. I just hope it
works as good as the old "XTR".

Best, John


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Am I reading this correctly that the new XTR cranks got the same left crank attachment now that SLX and XT?


p970 removal and install is a PITA requiring special tools. The Previous generation 960 (same as XT/SLX?) with the two 5mm pinch bolts on the non-drive arm was brilliant, allowing removal or reinstallation of the entire crank in a couple of minutes with only a 5mm hex wrench. I understand that they were trying to change the system for bearing preload, but I really didn't see anything wrong with the previous system. While there was a tool for the bearing preload cap, it really wasn't necessary, since with the low force involved it was easy to adjust by hand too.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Circlip said:


> p970 removal and install is a PITA requiring special tools.


Indeed.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey! Is the new site down?



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/mountain/new_xtr/component_systems/trail.html resulted in an error.


----------



## ben_stamp (Nov 30, 2005)

Curmy said:


> +1. Love my dual control XT levers. Not a weight weenie item, but its ergonomics for AM riding is excellent.


Was really hoping for 10 speed dual control for my flat bar road bike, the 9 speed xtr work great but i want 10 speed!


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Hey! Is the new site down?


I guess so, not working for me either


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

Mmm Bubble said:


> It's all on their website folks.
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...mountain/new_xtr/component_systems/trail.html


seems to be hidden again


----------



## cerro (Sep 26, 2005)

The wheels seems really nice with black and polished. If you go to cerrol.wordpress.com again you now will see a picture on the 2x10 crankset. The technical was already written here.

Someone now when it's all up normal and when will the press release be?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

With all due respect to SRAM, what is so revolutionary about XX? 2x10? Big deal. And while they tried, I really hate the aesthetics of the XX cranks. They look cheap. And the prices on some of the components! The cassette? Are you serious? For a part that wears out with regular use? Wow. To me, Shimano will be smart to not ditch the triple and throw all it's eggs into 2x10. Give us both, let us choose what we want. I'm still riding XTR 950 and 960 pieces. Work great. Shimano won't let us down with this new line. They can't afford to release a 960 series again. The funky levers, and reverse-rear system just didn't work for most. I think this new XTR will be incredible. SRAM taught them to never take a breath. Innovation of even the smallest details must keep going...

Aside from the prices on all this stuff, I give them a big thumbs up.


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally a new set of pedals!! Hope they'll shave at least 50g from the 970 model, well hopefully....


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a pretty clear picture of the crank


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

q-factor?


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow! Absolute beauty!...Those are real cranks (sorry but XX cranks have got a cheapo look INMHO)


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

For me the pedals are the most exciting part. I hope they keep the good points of the previous pedals with less weight. The rest looks great too!


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

I am glad I waited and looking forward to get all specs.
What I see aswell: They changed the cable hanger of the shadow. This is something which really isn't well designed in the 970 version.
In my opinion aswell higher quality looks compared to XX. 
Prices of SRAM XX will go down


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

*Who knows THE WEIGHTS??*


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dennis rides Scott said:


> For me the pedals are the most exciting part. I hope they keep the good points of the previous pedals with less weight. The rest looks great too!


They claim they are thinner. Not sure by how much, but that would be good enough for me to upgrade.


----------



## jaknudsen (Jan 21, 2006)

The group looks great as a whole, but I'm disappointed that the logos on the front derailleurs consists only of stickers

FD-M980









FD-M980-E









FD-M981









FD-M985









FD-M985-E









FD-M986









FD-M986-D









Far from the nice M970 cutout


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

jaknudsen said:


> Far from the nice M970 cutout


Agreed.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

jaknudsen said:


> The group looks great as a whole, but I'm disappointed that the logos on the front derailleurs consists only of stickers


Who cares???

XTR is waaaaay too heavy anyway. Besides this - do you buy XTR because you want the logo or because you want performance? Reminds me of all those "Turbo"-stickers you can find in supermarkets to put on your cheap car...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> XTR is waaaaay too heavy anyway. .


You already know all the weights? Share.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Here you have first prices

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?x=0&y=0&keywords=m980

Cassette,Cranks and RD---> $!!!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

nino said:


> ... Reminds me of all those "Turbo"-stickers you can find in supermarkets to put on your cheap car...


Don't you have one on your bike??? It really makes you like 5mph faster Nino!


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

jaknudsen said:


> The group looks great as a whole, but I'm disappointed that the logos on the front derailleurs consists only of stickers


If you looked above, you would have seen a front der with production logo. No sticker.

Stickers are used for pre-production publicity photos to ease production of photo samples.

Did I really just take time to reply to this?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Pics of wild 2011 XTR on the hoof, well actually on Geoff Kabush's Rocky Mountain Element bike at the BC Bike Race this morning.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

jaknudsen said:


> The group looks great as a whole, but I'm disappointed that the logos on the front derailleurs consists only of stickers
> 
> Far from the nice M970 cutout


Or maybe they're there to protect the logos from scratches. It seems as if the final version will have them laser etched anyway!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

scoop! :thumbsup:

i like the look of the BR-M985 brakes

did you get any pics of the brakes at the bars, did Kabush use dualmount? 

...hows the levers ergonomics? (are they carbon?)


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

When will all these components be availible for purchasing? I don't want them necessarily (I don't like the looks of the components, but I bet they work GREAT), I'm more interested in the prices of the 2010 and 2009 XTR parts dropping.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

He was using separate brake levers and shifters on one mount, the brake levers were matte black, I wasn't touching things so I am not sure if they were ano aluminium or molded carbon. They look short like a 1 finger lever, there's a picture in this thread. I didn't get a shot from the front.


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry but those may be the ugliest xtr cranks ever. XX is safe.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

jbbikerider said:


> Sorry but those may be the ugliest xtr cranks ever. XX is safe.


And brake levers....


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> He was using separate brake levers and shifters on one mount, the brake levers were matte black, I wasn't touching things so I am not sure if they were ano aluminium or molded carbon. They look short like a 1 finger lever, there's a picture in this thread. I didn't get a shot from the front.


shame you had to be über stealthy to get what you did, well done anyways

those brake blog pics are also on this thread (cropped & enlarged by moi) - proportions appear to be similar to XX?

be great if the levers are made of ballistic ud carbon (but probably alloy as before)

from the XTR-M985 Disc Brake System PDF

.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It wasn't necessary to be uber stealthy, for most of the photo opportunity the mechanic or one of the Rocky crew were in front of the bike, it seemed impolite to ask them to move over to provide a clear photo from the front.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kiatkiat (Sep 21, 2008)

deleted


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Nope, it goes the other direction. It actually looks the Japanese symbol for Temple.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Japanese_Map_symbol_(Temple).svg


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Nope, it goes the other direction. It actually looks the Japanese symbol for Temple.


I didn't think of it but you're right, it does look like manji.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jbbikerider said:


> Sorry but those may be the ugliest xtr cranks ever. XX is safe.


XX is flimsy carbon for appearance obsessed weenies who enjoy garish logos. I wonder why they did not put XxX on it, to complete the image. XTR is good enough for some serious riding. XTR is safe.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Those chainrings are real ugly......

I know, xtr thread..... But what front tire is Kubush riding in your pics. ?


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

does anybody know wether RD is compatible with 9s?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> Those chainrings are real ugly......
> 
> I know, xtr thread..... But what front tire is Kubush riding in your pics. ?


I dunno, I'm not familiar with Maxxis tires.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Dex11 said:


> I know, xtr thread..... But what front tire is Kubush riding in your pics. ?


I think that it is a Maxxis Aspen.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I personally love all of the new XTR stuff. Really interested to check out the brake levers.

Pretty sure that tire is the prototype Maxxis Ikon.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

I am really looking forward to the brakes. Scouring the net for more pics of Kabush's rig at BC.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Officially unveiled at 8PM EST /5PM PST

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/27/2011-shimano-xtr-group-unveiled/#more-19094

the brake lever looks like alooniemum


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I must admit that's a very extreme take on a brake lever. I'd be really interested to see what the weight is.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

BR-M985 and BL-M985 – Hydraulic Brake System for XC and Race

* Integrated barrel reservoir design with split clamp is compact, light weight and easy to work on
* 13mm wide two finger brake lever with ergo pivot offers efficient input, smooth operation and features anti-slip dimples on surface
* Over-sized full ceramic piston is light weight, rigid and insulates the system from heat
* One piece caliper is incredibly rigid and has a lightweight aluminum banjo for universal fit
* Higher Power hose (compares to Saint SM-BH80)
* One-way bleeding and improved oil routing through the caliper results in higher integrity and quicker bleeds.
* Al back plate with resin or Ti back plate with metal compound brake pads offer the best blend of lightweight and tunable braking power
* Ispec compatible
* Estimated weight: 215g front / 229g rear

SM-RT98 – Ice Technologies Rotor

* Three layer construction: Aluminum between Stainless Steel layers for optimal heat dissipation
* Aluminum spider for precise and true final product
* Heat related fade reduced by 35% and pad life improved
* 4 sizes available: 203mm, 180mm, 160mm, and 140mm
* Estimated weight: 126g / 160mm


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> BR-M985 and BL-M985 - Hydraulic Brake System for XC and Race
> 
> * Integrated barrel reservoir design with split clamp is compact, light weight and easy to work on
> * 13mm wide two finger brake lever with ergo pivot offers efficient input, smooth operation and features anti-slip dimples on surface
> ...


Yep, I missed that. Not too bad though. Especially when you consider what the previous iteration's weight was.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Officially unveiled at 8PM EST /5PM PST
> 
> the brake lever looks like alooniemum


I think I like the looks of the group though. Very bold but I think that the aesthetics are pleasing.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not impressed, thanks.
next!

If I had to change to 2x10 it would be SRAM XX. But then I need a triple so thanks again.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So like what is with this whole craze about 2x10? Pretty soon all the high end stuff won't be availible with a triple crankset, at least at this rate. Because XT, SLX and now XTR have gone 2x10...

And regarding double cranksets....does anyone know of a crankset that is like 30-42? I'm not talking about just removing the granny ring, I want a dedicated 2 ring crankset. All I can find are ones for AM riding, such as 28-36, but I need a bigger ring because I live in FL.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You're complaining about things going 2x10 and then say you want a double crankset with a gearing that Sram and Shimano make?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

XTR is available in both 2x10 and 3x10, the triple cranks are designated for trail use and the two ring cranks are for race use.

*Race Drive Train Systems*

This new thoroughbred kit is starts with Shimano's first-ever off-road two-ring race crank, which comes in carefully calculated CloseStep gear combinations to match riders' individual style, terrain, and horsepower. With 40-28T/ 42-30T/ 44-30T Primary Driving Gear choices?not to mention an optional, Herculean 44-tooth ring intended for pros only?the only factor limiting how fast you can go is how much power you can produce.

And despite weighing in *under 700 grams*, this purpose-built race crank maintains all the pipe billet steel-axle strength and cold-forged Duraluminum durability that XTR cranks are famous for. Shimano has also parlayed its already best-in-class front shifting into the two-ring crank game with a new short-cage, double-ring-specific front derailleur that seamlessly shifts an off-road-specific 10-speed XTR chain.

Complementing those race-day shifts up front, the new Dyna-Sys 10-speed rear derailleur/shifter combination provides smooth, consistent actuation and remarkable stability through rutted washboard racecourses.

It all adds up to mindlessly fast shifting, and gives racers fewer excuses for losing and even more ways to win. It?s not for everyone, but for those up to the challenge, XTR Race delivers like never before.

*Trail Drive Train Systems*

The veritable heart of the new XTR Trail drivetrain is a trail-tuned triple-ring crank crowned with a carbon/titanium composite 32-tooth Primary Driving Gear?the go-to, most-used gear for the widest range of terrain, and the gear your suspension bike was designed around.

Dyna-Sys combines features like quick-shifting CloseStep front gear ratios (think: bigger granny, smaller big ring), a wide-range 11- to 36-tooth 10-speed cassette and re-engineered shifters and derailleurs that are less susceptible to trail chatter or contamination. Together, Shimano Systems Engineering unlocks performance and versatility never before seen in a triple, and it's all tied together with the industry's first mountain-bike-specific 10-speed chain.

Riders who would otherwise have to pull the ripcord and battle technical climbs from the trenches of their granny gear range can now push farther up the trail in their middle ring thanks to the increased range of a 36-tooth low-end rear gear. The granny gear is still there, you'll just need it less, and the 42-tooth big ring is more useable and easier to get into than ever before, so you'll use it more.

Simply put, XTR Trail is the most efficient mountain bike drivetrain singletrack has ever seen.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

limba said:


> You're complaining about things going 2x10 and then say you want a double crankset with a gearing that Sram and Shimano make?


Well just complaining about the high end components going 2x10 for people seasoned in FR/DH and leaving behind all the XC/AM riders that want high end but 3x9. And also because the gearing of the cranksets they are making are aimed at people who don't ride on the street.

I want a double because I never use my granny gear (I don't know why I would...) and my crankset sucks (it only weighs 1240 grams ).


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Well just complaining about the high end components going 2x10 for people seasoned in FR/DH and leaving behind all the XC/AM riders that want high end but 3x9. And also because the gearing of the cranksets they are making are aimed at people who don't ride on the street.
> 
> I want a double because I never use my granny gear (I don't know why I would...) and my crankset sucks (it only weighs 1240 grams ).


Your argument doesn't make since at all.

Did you look at the XTR cranks? 26/36, 28/40, 30/42, and 30/44. Plus there is a triple.

And what are you talking about FR/DH?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My budget simply isn't up to par with some of yours. I don't have a job and I get my money from allowance. I can't afford an XTR crankset, and if I could, I would save up with that money for another bike. 

Yes. I'm assuming they will be well over $400.

FR/DH= I'm talking about how those cranksets would have smaller rings, like 24-36


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry if I'm confusing you....I'm having trouble wording things correctly.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

hardtailkid said:


> My budget simply isn't up to par with some of yours. I don't have a job and I get my money from allowance. I can't afford an XTR crankset, and if I could, I would save up with that money for another bike.
> 
> Yes. I'm assuming they will be well over $400.
> 
> FR/DH= I'm talking about how those cranksets would have smaller rings, like 24-36


If you're after affordable 2 rings cranks, there's always FSA Afterburner with 27/40T


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh ok, now I understand.

I know where your coming from about having to save up allowance. (16 here)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm curious whether Shimano has been able to get the XTR wheel weight well under 1500gms to keep up with the Mavic advancements in the past 2 years. 

It is interesting that they have 12mm x 142mm thru axle rear wheel in XTR, I'd have expected that in XT and SLX first.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I heard 1480g for the XTR wheels (normal QR front and rear).
I think the reason for the 12mm x 142mm is because the new specialized epic (29er only??) is 12mm x 142mm.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

COLINx86 said:


> Oh ok, now I understand.
> 
> I know where your coming from about having to save up allowance. (16 here)


Jeez theres way more people here my age than I ever realized! (I'm 15) Just curious, do you actually have XTR stuff on your steed? If so, I'm jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Because XT, SLX and now XTR have gone 2x10...


Huh? XT, SLX stay 3 - changed range to 24-32-42, except for a double with a bashguard I guess. XTR has 2 as a option. Sounds like a reasonable idea.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This Bikeradar article has some claimed weights and UK pricing for 2011 XTR.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/shimano-xtr-goes-10-speed-dyna-sys-for-2011-25295

The finned brake pads look interesting. I wonder if the fins are re-usable or if you have to pay for a full set each time?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

today is the day

http://www.ridextr.com/index.html


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

here you have the weights. don't know wether claimed or facts.
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2010/06/28/shimano-xtr-2011-10fach


----------



## mansy (Apr 9, 2007)

weights


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The new Shimano Elixir. The levers are stunningly similar to sram's design too.

Nice to see that they stopped making the xtr cranks require the special tool for the non drive side arm. There was never any reason to do that other than annoy people. 2 pinch bolts and the plastic cap are fine.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Last years components looked so much better


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Too much time :yawn: without improving their high end group and now they can not compete , bye shimano RIP :ihih:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Last years components looked so much better


It is quite pathetic how everybody is looking at appearance only.

If it is even not improved over previous XTR, it is still the best performing group out there. And it looks improved on all fronts.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Curmy said:


> It is quite pathetic how everybody is looking at appearance only.
> 
> If it is even not improved over previous XTR, it is still the best performing group out there. And it looks improved on all fronts.


I spent 1/2hr on it the other day. Not long enough to tell you much.

But it is definitely lighter and the brakes work quite well.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Silver is the new black as they say. I'm sure it will perform as expected. I for one am looking forward to this. If Sram isn't going to bring out a 10sp grip shift there is really no reason for me to stay with their mountain bike group. 

I think the group looks great by the way...much better than the last version. I really liked the looks of the M960 gen, but not the finish.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't like the looks of XTR or XX so I'm not worried about that. I guess we'll wait for confirmed weights and reviews.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

SOFTBUTT said:


> Silver is the new black as they say. I'm sure it will perform as expected. I for one am looking forward to this. If Sram isn't going to bring out a 10sp grip shift there is really no reason for me to stay with their mountain bike group.
> 
> I think the group looks great by the way...much better than the last version. I really liked the looks of the M960 gen, but not the finish.


 I dont understand you guys , who changes entire group at same time for dislike a single component? im fine 9s x7 twisters , formula r1s , kmc chain , lightning cranks , recon ti cassette .......... there are not a single xtr 2011 component that upgrades or makes better my bike . There are other companies doing better Weightweenie stuff , shimano xtr is only for fanboys .


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting that the 26-38 double crank is the heaviest... I don't get it.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

PissedOffCil said:


> Interesting that the 26-38 double crank is the heaviest... I don't get it.


 Replace 40/28 chainrings for ta specialities 38/26 , thats all .


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

xcatax said:


> Replace 40/28 chainrings for ta specialities 38/26 , thats all .


Huh... that's not the point. I'm not a WW, just interested in the new group and I don't understand how smaller rings can be heavier... Maybe thicker since they need to support higher torque?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

xcatax said:


> Replace 40/28 chainrings for ta specialities 38/26 , thats all .


*cannot do it* :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:

new XTR double has 88mm BCD pattern :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

eliflap said:


> *cannot do it* :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> new XTR double has 88mm BCD pattern :madman: :madman: :madman:


Seriously?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Because it's the Trail crank? There are two categories of XTR cranks, Race and Trail. Race is lighter and Trail is stronger/heavier.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I just looked at the XTR website. The 26-38 is the only crank with standard 64/104 BCD, which explains the extra weight.

All other doubles are 88 only.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

xcatax said:


> I dont understand you guys , who changes entire group at same time for dislike a single component? im fine 9s x7 twisters , formula r1s , kmc chain , lightning cranks , recon ti cassette .......... there are not a single xtr 2011 component that upgrades or makes better my bike . There are other companies doing better Weightweenie stuff , shimano xtr is only for fanboys .


I'm not really a WW...just like nice stuff. I'm also thinking about a future build for next year. Both companies make nice stuff...if Sram came out with the shifters that I like I would most like stay with the rear der and shifter at least...like I'm running now. Current bike has Shimano crank, front der and Sram shifters and rear der.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

eliflap said:


> *cannot do it* :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> new XTR double has 88mm BCD pattern :madman: :madman: :madman:


 ..... you just wait they will do xtr comp stuff .


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

SOFTBUTT said:


> I'm not really a WW...just like nice stuff. I'm also thinking about a future build for next year. Both companies make nice stuff...if Sram came out with the shifters that I like I would most like stay with the rear der and shifter at least...like I'm running now. Current bike has Shimano crank, front der and Sram shifters and rear der.


 Well most issues have people comes from the 10s and i only would for 1x10 , 2x10 is for ignoring the small chainring , thats the reason i continue 2x9 sram twisters + rear derailleur .


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

The power to sell after a year at a reasonably high price is the reason that people buy xtr .
Thats not for me why should i change a good working component ? ..... or was not ...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

limba said:


> I guess we'll wait for confirmed weights and reviews.


If those are the weights from Shimano, I would expect them to be spot on.

Nice that they added servo to the XTR levers - current ones are not as good as XT. XTs are the easiest brakes to setup and adjust among what I have tried - including compared to Avid.

Too bad no dual control anymore for my AM bike.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeez....I was just saying that last years components looked much better...I'm not saying they won't work....So what if I was judging the appearance? I'm not saying that they suck.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

92gli said:


>


 I think the fins look great.... for attracting and collecting quite a bit of dirt and debris when used for mountain biking. Does Shimano have anyone looking at the real life environments there components are intended for?


----------



## rafaelblu (Jan 25, 2009)

More pics: https://www.weightweenies.com.br/blog/?p=1536#more-1536


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow. Is that some crazy cooling fins on the brake pads of the first pic?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I thinks so.....Wonder what kind off performance influence is has, if there is any......


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That's part of the Trail brake package. 

The construction of the new rotors is more interesting with the stainless steel/aluminium sandwich. If those don't warp under hard use, that should really help dissipate heat.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> That's part of the Trail brake package.
> 
> The construction of the new rotors is more interesting with the stainless steel/aluminium sandwich. If those don't warp under hard use, that should really help dissipate heat.


Yep, braking surface seems a lot bigger too...


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it's sexy. Just need to rob a bank now.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

I am hoping the rear derailleur will work with the dual control shifters. I haven't seen any mention of the ratio. But if it's one to one, then it just might work. 

Anyone know? I tried their tech site, but it wasn't working for me.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Gregg K said:


> I am hoping the rear derailleur will work with the dual control shifters. I haven't seen any mention of the ratio. But if it's one to one, then it just might work.
> 
> Anyone know? I tried their tech site, but it wasn't working for me.


No luck.

The new derailleurs use a different ratio. They do not work with old shifters.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

WAAAaaaaaa!

Bastardos!


Oh now you've done it. I've pulled out my Brandow avatar!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

LMN said:


> No luck.
> 
> The new derailleurs use a different ratio. They do not work with old shifters.


Rollamajig?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Any idea what that ratio is ?


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> That's part of the Trail brake package.
> 
> The construction of the new rotors is more interesting with the stainless steel/aluminium sandwich. If those don't warp under hard use, that should really help dissipate heat.


Yes, the aluminium cored rotors sound interesting indeed. Also the ceramic pistons.
I guess the aluminium sandwich is actually some bimetal sheet cut out, not anything glued or such. If it is bimetal, will stand anything.
I´ve been looking at some of it that I have (yacht structure construction small left overs), always thinking what piece could be done with some of it...


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

rockyuphill said:


> B
> 
> * Three layer construction: Aluminum between Stainless Steel layers for optimal heat dissipation


I Wonder if the large difference in thermal expansion will lead to delamination or warping.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

So 2011 XTR shifters work only with 2011 XTR derailleurs?
Me- I look at this stuff and lust some, but then I get on my 8-speed drivetrain with XC-Pro thumbshifters and Avid cable discs and think, "Is that improvement worth the $1000, and being locked into buying 260-dollar replacement derailleurs and $100 chainrings if something goes wrong, or just plain a whole new crank after they discontinue the new standards?" I have never answered with anything but "no".


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

I always buy the cheapest shimano rings because they are made out of steel so they last longer, I think I payed like 8 or 9 pounds last time, one of best investments ever.

No spezial gear for me, too expensive.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Gosh, Shimano pushes the limits sometimes, but when they do it always seems to make really good engineering design choices-like the Bi-Metal Rotors, Hollow Chainrings, or Finned Brake Pads. It is obvious they do care about performance a bit more than just weight.


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have been out of work since Nov 09', now I really need a job!!! This stuff is just sweet...


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I have no shimano components in my bike and only 2 Sram <---- Best sram derailleur + twister .


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

When is the 2011 XTR parts available for purchase? I want the 28-40T front crankset. 

I would think that the spacing between chainrings of the new XTR double is the same as the spacing for the triple? Which would mean the spacing is the same as a middleburn DUO for which I want to replace.


----------



## onespeedfreak (Sep 30, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> When is the 2011 XTR parts available for purchase?


November at the earliest, that is what i was told by our local Shimano rep. just gives me a bit more time to save money.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Why are you replacing the Middleburn crankset Cheers? Don't like the BB or something?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm killing the bearings on the American Classic ISIS bottom bracket. I'm having to replace them every 6 months or so...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> I'm killing the bearings on the American Classic ISIS bottom bracket. I'm having to replace them every 6 months or so...


Would not a different bottom bracket be an easier thing to try?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya... But I want something stiffer and still be light. If I go with a SKF ISIS BB, that thing weighs 340g... yikes! Plus I want reliability now. All the racing is taking a toll on the parts and I don't want to keep on fixing broken parts. 

I just ordered some new bearings from Enduro fork seals... Hopefully they won't take too long. Good thing the Kona works. The rear wheel on that bike just got rebuilt with a new Stan's NoTubes Crest rim after I destroyed the SunEQ 21 rim on it.


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

*???*



COLINx86 said:


> I heard 1480g for the XTR wheels (normal QR front and rear).
> I think the reason for the 12mm x 142mm is because the new specialized epic (29er only??) is 12mm x 142mm.


how does that make sense?

Shimano made a 26" wheel for specialized's 29'r bike???

I suspect you might not have thought this comment through completely.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dover said:


> how does that make sense?
> 
> Shimano made a 26" wheel for specialized's 29'r bike???
> 
> I suspect you might not have thought this comment through completely.


You can buy hubs separate...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The new 2011 Rocky Slayer has also gone with Shimano's 142mm standard (which may have a different end cap than everyone else's 142mm hub)


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> The new 2011 Rocky Slayer has also gone with Shimano's 142mm standard (which may have a different end cap than everyone else's 142mm hub)


How does it relate to Syntace X12? Are they compatible on the hub level?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Apparently not, the Shimano system uses a proprietary dropout configuration and a different receiver for the axle

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=628873


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Apparently not, the Shimano system uses a proprietary dropout configuration and a different receiver for the axle
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=628873


That's annoying. I thought they at least would standardize on 12mm. I guess for most hubs it would be just an end cap change. I can live with axles being frame specific.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not sure why anyone thinks Syntace is who people should be standardizing to... its not like they're anything more than a small boutique brand. I remember when their handlebars were the most fragile around.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

woodhzsp said:


> buy jordan shoes Air Jordan Shoes Coach bag is the for starters option for SKECHERS Warmer Support On air jordan outlet h freezing cold wintry weather breeze on the inside nikeshoxr4 shoponline5 co uk]nikeshoxr4 shoponline5 co uk footwear existing UGG effortlessly find the many fire-starters however in summer time airjordanclub factorys5 com]air jordan club I do think you won't nike shox r4,nike shox shoes x profit the temptations Skechers sandals as part of the summer months due to the fact spring shall be SKECHERS Planet of course Wire dog crate and UGG style massive difference might be more skillful Skechers Women 8217 s Shoes snow boots UGG 8217 s fantastic loaves of bread using the connected with airjordanoutlet cheaps8 com]air jordan outlet snow boots are very different A pair of boots appear air jordan club x wear particularly tender nikeshoxnz shoponline5 co uk]nike shox nz ft In addition Rabbit cage is often accustomed plastic outsole A summertime SKECHERS invented unique variations of most current colour of each of our Shapeups fitness shoes far more fantastic designs colors other wonderful Leather and resulting airjordanoutlet cheaps8 com]airjordanoutlet cheaps8 com blend materials wholesale jordan shoes comparison color Name as well as children's airjordanoutlet cheaps8 com]airjordanoutlet cheaps8 com specifics of the actual entire out of cool cafes nike shox nz l rowdy and the classic skate cumulus design so that the full uppr newer Brand new men 8217 s fitness shoes skechers shapeups to this temperament should be almost vividly shown Air Jordan Shoes Air Jordan Shoes Nike Zoom KD three s Air Jordan Shoes white black Air Jordan Shoes brown black color dull wholesale jordan shoes brown and other earth color form a contrast get expose an actual craze laughter as well as fantasy and appeal Combination relating to elements of fashion as well as sports fitness shoes Shapeups whether or not across accomplish jordan shoes Air Jordan Shoes Air Jordan Shoes Air Jordan V col sports as well as one-of-a-kind incidents may very well be in a relaxed way undomesticated Honestly casual load wholesale jordan shoes like your story will come in within look at our new website around your current KEC websites temptations with regards to Mister Lead designer if possible bump up ones own your hands and applaud other than air jordan m solution an individual fix an order format Goodness me title take care of as well as compensation licence plate framework united parcel service skechers sketchers shoes skechers girls shoes skechers womens shoes skechers mens shoes airjordanoutlet cheaps8 com]click me FFSDKA122F
> 
> canberraev org/content/louis-vuitton-sale-uk-those-things-all-louis-vuitton-bags-blog-us-xsz-breww-0]canberraev org/content/louis-vuitton-sale-uk-those-things-all-louis-vuitton-bags-blog-us-xsz-breww-0
> 
> ...


oh my god i'm so glad you posted here. i've been looking for all of these things. i have been given millions in discretionary funds from an african prince friend of mine. he would like me to use this money to buy shoes. definitely get in touch with me.


----------



## cbj2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just went back to Shimano this year. XT so far but I have to try out the new XTR derailleur.


----------

